# 24h Rennen Duisburg



## Man in Trek (7. August 2006)

Hallo,
da sicherlich ettliche von diesem Forum in Duisburg an den Start gehen werden, würde ich gerne wissen, wie die Beschaffenheit der Strecke ist. Vor allem ob man bei diesen Wetteraussichten  Schlammreifen mitnehmen sollte.
Vielen Dank und Gruß an alle die noch mitfahren
Sven


----------



## mbiker2005 (7. August 2006)

Hi,
die Strecke ist nur Schotter, Asphalt und zwei Stellen mit Eisenplatten und Gitterrost. Schlammreifen wirst Du nicht benötigen, aber die Eisenplatten sind glatt.

Bis Duisburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Man in Trek (7. August 2006)

Suuuuuper, ist der Schotter eher fein oder grob, oder sogar frisch aufgeschüttet???
Fragen über Fragen

Bis Duisburg


----------



## Stiffler2409 (7. August 2006)

Hallo,

Hier ein Link zu nem 24h Duisburg Thread.Dort findest du auch einige Infos dazu...Schau doch einfach mal darein!
MfG


----------



## Zecher (10. August 2006)

Man in Trek schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> da sicherlich ettliche von diesem Forum in Duisburg an den Start gehen werden, würde ich gerne wissen, wie die Beschaffenheit der Strecke ist. Vor allem ob man bei diesen Wetteraussichten  Schlammreifen mitnehmen sollte.
> Vielen Dank und Gruß an alle die noch mitfahren
> Sven


 Hallo,
sind vor ein paar Wochen nach Duisburg gefahren. Hier sind fotos von der Strecke:

http://photofile.ru/users/zecher75/2014690/31852071/

Duisburg2005: 
http://photofile.ru/users/velostrana/545482/11070311/

ist zwar auf Russisch, aber die Navigation dürfte nicht schwer sein. Viele Grüße.


----------



## Vaderchen (10. August 2006)

Man in Trek schrieb:
			
		

> Suuuuuper, ist der Schotter eher fein oder grob, oder sogar frisch aufgeschüttet???
> Fragen über Fragen
> 
> Bis Duisburg



Derzeit ist der Weg mit eher wenig Schotter bedeckt. Der Hügel beim Start/Ziel Bereich ist ziemlich ausgewaschen und teilweise rutschig.
Das einzige was sehr rutschig ist, ist der Weg über den Möllerbunkern, da Eisenplatten. 

Man sieht sich (wohn 400m Entfernt vom LPN  )  .


----------



## scp (13. August 2006)

Das Rennen ist vorbei.

Hier sind meine Bildchen:http://www.gonzofoto.de/Bilder/dburg_2006

Grüße aus Ratingen


----------



## Christer (13. August 2006)

scp schrieb:
			
		

> Das Rennen ist vorbei.
> 
> Hier sind meine Bildchen:http://www.gonzofoto.de/Bilder/dburg_2006
> 
> Grüße aus Ratingen



Super Fotos  

Gruß

SR


----------



## Becci (13. August 2006)

wirklich spitzenfotos!!!danke!!

gruß
becci(mit dem ross)


----------



## Der böse Wolf (13. August 2006)

Ja, danke für die Fotos. Ich musste nur gut 650 Bilder durchschauen um mich endlich zu finden


----------



## Vaderchen (13. August 2006)

Ich finde das Wochenende hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (14. August 2006)

Pff...8ter fahrer 
Hehe. Hat aber im Nachhinein Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Man in Trek (14. August 2006)

Da oben stand ich auch, hihi, als 3. in der 2er Mixed-Wertung von 3 Teams!!! War aber ein Super-Wochenende und vor allem war das Wetter nicht so schlimm wie vorausgesagt!!!


----------



## mad_borris (14. August 2006)

Spitzen-Typ !

Hättest Du Dich um die Zeitnahme gekümmert, gäb´s wohl auch schon eine Ergebnisliste.


TsTsTkyder...

BIG THX !


----------



## Stiffler2409 (14. August 2006)

Hier mal noch ein paar Bilder von unserm Team ERROR und der Strecke...


----------



## Silent (13. September 2006)

Wenn irgendjemand der Teilnehmer einen Bericht erwartet in der MountainBike (Abonenten bekommen sie morgen), der wird herbe enttäuscht sein.
4-5 Sätze, nur die Hälfte der Ergebnisse (alle Mixed und Frauenwertungen fehlen) und ein kleines Foto war der MountainBike als Medienpartner das Event wert.
Ach so, ein kleiner Hinweis auf die Webseite vom Rennen ist noch enthalten.

Damit beweißt ja die MountainBike wieder einmal ihre Kompetenz in Sachen Berichterstattung


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. September 2006)

Ja, stimmt ich habe auch eine große Berichterstattung erwartet. Das was da geboten wird ist Peinlich.
Es war aber eigentlich auch so zu erwarten, da diese Zeitschriften uns nur aufs Auge drücken wollen, was man haben sollte um in (cool) zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (13. September 2006)

danke für info, dann brauch ich die ausgabe nicht kaufen. n kurzer blick im kiosk scheint ja zu genügen.....
ich mein, vom journalistischem waren diese bunten werbeblättchen noch nie so der bringer, aber nich mal vom eigenem event berichten


----------



## Silent (13. September 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:
			
		

> danke für info, dann brauch ich die ausgabe nicht kaufen. n kurzer blick im kiosk scheint ja zu genügen.....
> ich mein, vom journalistischem waren diese bunten werbeblättchen noch nie so der bringer, aber nich mal vom eigenem event berichten


Da lohnt der Blick kaum 
Damit du es nicht übersiehst: steht am Anfang, Seite 4 oder 5. Klein, ganz unten.
Du stehst zwar drin, aber ohne Teamname.


----------



## Levty (13. September 2006)

Martin, ich schenk dir dieses bunte Papier, ok?


----------



## elli 25460 (13. September 2006)

hallo zusammen,
ich bzw wir fahren am Wochenende zum ersten mal ein 24 h rennen auf dem Nürburgring. Wir sind ein 4er Team. Meine Frage ist: wie lange fährt jeder am besten gibts irgentwelche Anhaltspunkte damits am Streß freiesten ist? Keine Ahnung wir dachten schon mal so ne Stunde pro nase. Wer kann mir was sagen?
Gruß
Elli
PS: weibl. 46 der rest des Teams männl 46


----------



## easymtbiker (13. September 2006)

@elli: am effektivsten ist jeder 45min fahren, dann der nächste. die ganzen 24h durch.
stressfrei ist, wenn ihr nachts euch alle zusammen n paar stunden hinlegt. oder euch n zeitplan erstellt, bei dem jeder mehrere stunden pause hat.



			
				Silent schrieb:
			
		

> Seite 4 oder 5. Klein, ganz unten.


brauch ich ne lupe?


----------



## md-hammer (14. September 2006)

Silent schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn irgendjemand der Teilnehmer einen Bericht erwartet in der MountainBike (Abonenten bekommen sie morgen), der wird herbe enttäuscht sein.
> 4-5 Sätze, nur die Hälfte der Ergebnisse (alle Mixed und Frauenwertungen fehlen) und ein kleines Foto war der MountainBike als Medienpartner das Event wert.
> Ach so, ein kleiner Hinweis auf die Webseite vom Rennen ist noch enthalten.
> 
> Damit beweißt ja die MountainBike wieder einmal ihre Kompetenz in Sachen Berichterstattung


Hallo Silent. In der Dezemberausgabe die es im November zu kaufen gibt wird ein Bericht über das 24h Rennen in Duisburg stehen. Uber den Umfang und den Inhalt kann ich nichts genaues sagen. Im letzten Jahr mußten wir auch ein bißchen länger warten auf den Bericht. Ist natürlich schon ein bißchen spät. Aber besser spät als garnicht. 
Glückwunsch zum Sieg.


----------



## Joscha (14. September 2006)

mh seite 4 oder 5 in der september ausgabe? hab nichts gefunden, naja muss ich nochmal gucken beim kiosk


----------



## robert_muc (14. September 2006)

Hallo Elli

Wir fahren auch ein vierer Team, allerdings beim 24std Rennen in münchen 
Schick mir eine Email an [email protected]
dann kann ich dir eine Excelliste senden wie wir immer fahren, 

Gruß
Robert 
www.mtb-munich.de


----------



## robert_muc (15. September 2006)

Hallo Elli
so fahren wir in unserem vierer Team
wir teilen uns auf so das zwei sich nach lust und laune abwechseln können
So bekommt jeder genug pause und schlaf und wenn man sich innerhalb des zweier teams alle 2-4 Runden abwechselt fährt der körper nicht ganz runter.
wenn Ihr jede Stunde wechselt sind das nach jedem einsatz 3std pause sowas würde ich kardiotraining nennen.
Den fehler hatten wir im letzten jahr gemacht gegen 8 uhr waren wir alle fix und fertig .... und der Rest des Rennens bis um 13Uhr war eine Qual

Uhrzeit	Team 1	Team 2
13	1
14	2
15	2
16	1
17	1
18	2
19	2
20	2
21	1
22	1
23	1
24	1
1	1
2	2
3	2
4	2
5	2
6	2
7	1
8	1
9	1
10	2
11	2
12	1
13

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (16. September 2006)

Könte es sein das du ein wenig spät dran bist mit dem Plan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felixxx (16. September 2006)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (16. September 2006)

Auf jeden, nur kann ich den vorteil auf meinem Konto verbuchen.


----------



## Felixxx (16. September 2006)

Hast Recht - zu dem Zeitpunkt hat elli bereits die ersten Runden in der Eifel gedreht.
Nichts für ungut, Felixxx


----------



## robert_muc (17. September 2006)

öhhhmmm wenn elli am Freitag nacht noch mails gelesen hat war der plan noch nicht zu spät ... wochenende geht bei mir ab samstag los ... also am 16.  ..... ansonsten ihr pech wenn die wirklich jede stunde wechseln wollen


----------



## Silent (17. September 2006)

robert_muc schrieb:


> ansonsten ihr pech wenn die wirklich jede stunde wechseln wollen


Wieso Pech?
Kommt ja schließlich auch ein wenig auf die Ambitionen an welche man für das Rennen hat.
Wenn sie es locker angehen wollen ist es doch gar nicht so schlecht stundenweise zu wechseln.

Ansonsten kommt es meist sowieso anders als man plant


----------



## Silent (17. September 2006)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Hallo Silent. In der Dezemberausgabe die es im November zu kaufen gibt wird ein Bericht über das 24h Rennen in Duisburg stehen. Uber den Umfang und den Inhalt kann ich nichts genaues sagen. Im letzten Jahr mußten wir auch ein bißchen länger warten auf den Bericht. Ist natürlich schon ein bißchen spät. Aber besser spät als garnicht.
> Glückwunsch zum Sieg.


Ich halte es denoch für sehr Arm das sie so lange brauchen m einen Bericht zu schreiben.
4 Monate nach einem Rennen braucht es eigentlich gar keiner Berichterstattung mehr. Sowas sollte Zeitnah sein. 
Fußballberichte schaust ja auch am Samstagabend an und nicht 4 Monate nach Saisonende 

Danke für die Glückwünsche


----------



## sunflowerbiker (17. September 2006)

Silent schrieb:


> Wieso Pech?
> Kommt ja schließlich auch ein wenig auf die Ambitionen an welche man für das Rennen hat.
> Wenn sie es locker angehen wollen ist es doch gar nicht so schlecht stundenweise zu wechseln.
> 
> Ansonsten kommt es meist sowieso anders als man plant



Wir haben in Duisburg alle 2 Runden also zwischen 34 und 38 min gewechselt, und ich weiß nicht ob wir mit wenig Ambitionen unterwegs waren, wir waren glaub ich nicht sooo langsam.

Gruß SFB

Bis München


----------



## Der böse Wolf (18. September 2006)

robert_muc schrieb:


> öhhhmmm wenn elli am Freitag nacht noch mails gelesen hat war der plan noch nicht zu spät ... wochenende geht bei mir ab samstag los ... also am 16.  ..... ansonsten ihr pech wenn die wirklich jede stunde wechseln wollen



Nur daß das 24h Rennen am Nürburgring schon am Freitag um 18:30h angefangen hat


----------

